# خبر عاجل ...



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2012)

خبر عاجل​​​​


(( زواج حوالي *300* من شباب تونس من ليبيات من الذين نزحوا للأراضي التونسية خلال الثورة الليبية (!)))

ونحب نطمن اخواتنا السوريات إن احنا مستنينهم في مصر بلدهم الثاني...و( الثالث والرابع )
وعقبال ما الثورة تقوم في الاردن والمغرب 
و نخص بالذكر الثورة فى لبنان ! ♥♥♥♥♥♥
وربنا يحفظ احبائنا في :
السودان "الشجيجة" 
والصومال ..وموريتانيا ..,ويبعد عنهم شر الثورات ... 
*(منقولة بتصرف )*

اللهُم آآآآمين .....إحنا مش ناقصين​


----------



## Koptisch (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> خبر عاجل​
> 
> 
> (( زواج حوالي *300* من شباب تونس من ليبيات من الذين نزحوا للأراضي التونسية خلال الثورة الليبية (!)))
> ...


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه

يارب يبعتلكوا اول دفعة من الصومال وموريتانيا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

جميله يا عبود بس مش فهمت كلمه:

*(منقولة بتصرف )*

*الى بالاحمر دى يعنى إيه؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> يارب يبعتلكوا اول دفعة من الصومال وموريتانيا


 
اااااامييييين ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

> جميله يا عبود بس مش فهمت كلمه:
> 
> *(منقولة بتصرف )*
> 
> *الى بالاحمر دى يعنى إيه؟؟*



يعنى مع بعض التعديلات

حتة ملهاش لزمة يشيلها

حتة كويسة من عنده يحطها كده يعنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الهي تقوم الثوره في الصومال مخصوص
 وتيجي مصر الجديده بالذات

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الهي تقوم الثوره في الصومال مخصوص
> وتيجي مصر الجديده بالذات
> ...


دى شكلها دعوه محدده لشخص محدد و الله هو اعلم ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الهي تقوم الثوره في الصومال مخصوص
> وتيجي مصر الجديده بالذات
> ...


ألهى ما تسمع من الحاقدين ولا الشامتين ...وتورينا فيهم *Day*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى مع بعض التعديلات
> حتة ملهاش لزمة يشيلها
> حتة كويسة من عنده يحطها كده يعنى


زى ما قالت لك كدة بالظبط ...يعنى العبارة الآخيرة بالأحمر بتاعتى مزود عليها حتة ...وبعدها تنسيق الخط ...ومن الآخر واحد صاحبى بعتها لى فقلت أحطها لكم ...غلطت انا ؟ ..والا غلطت أنا ..؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ألهى ما تسمع من الحاقدين ولا الشامتين ...وتورينا فيهم *Day*


  يا عبود عايز الدعوه تكمل-- ادعى بطول الرقبه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ألهى ما تسمع من الحاقدين ولا الشامتين ...وتورينا فيهم *Day*




امين يارب اسمع منه

بس هايسمع من القرريين والحاسدين هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> امين يارب اسمع منه
> بس هايسمع من القرريين والحاسدين هههههههههههههه


أعوذ بالله ...هو انتم لا ترحموا ولا تخلو ارحمة ربنا تنزل ...
ما أنا متلقح فى المنتدى بقى لى سنة ونص وعملت اعلان طويل عريض عن عروسة ولا حد عبرنى (!!) ..سيبونا بقى نشوف حالنا ...
صومالى والا موريتناى ..أحسن من القليوباوى ...ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

 بذمتك في احلي من القليوباوي 

دول عسل يا ولدي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بذمتك في احلي من القليوباوي
> 
> دول عسل يا ولدي


 عسل و سكر و شربااات و رقبتهم مقاسها مناسب على فكره ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عسل و سكر و شربااات و رقبتهم مقاسها مناسب على فكره ههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه يخليكي يارب يا ختي للقليوباوي

صح اهم حاجه الرقبه بالمقاس المناسب دي
غزالا يا خواتي مش زرافه :love34:
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عسل و سكر و شربااات و رقبتهم مقاسها مناسب على فكره ههههههههههههههههههههههه


هعمل اية بالرقبة أنا ؟؟....أعمل عليها فتة ؟!!
عنديكم عرايس هاتوا مش عنديكم الا ألسنة طويلة وبس سيبونا فى حالنا ..شالله يارب ترسى على بتوع الكيميا ...


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2012)

> وعقبال ما الثورة تقوم في الاردن


مش مبارح كنا في شربة زيت الخروع يا عبود هههههههههه
سبحان مغير الأحواااااااال :hlp:
وبعيد الشر عن الأردن إحنا هيك مبسووووووووطين 
مش ناقصة لا ثورات ولا إعتصامات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مش مبارح كنا في شربة زيت الخروع يا عبود هههههههههه
> سبحان مغير الأحواااااااال
> وبعيد الشر عن الأردن إحنا هيك مبسووووووووطين
> مش ناقصة لا ثورات ولا إعتصامات


(عبى) مين اللى قال على الأردنيات شربة زيت خروع ..؟؟!!
ينقطع لسانه يارب ولا يوعى ...هههههههه
وبعيد الشر عليكم ويبعد الثورات عنكم ...
تعالوا من غيرها ...ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> (عبى) مين اللى قال على الأردنيات شربة زيت خروع ..؟؟!!
> ينقطع لسانه يارب ولا يوعى ...هههههههه
> وبعيد الشر عليكم ويبعد الثورات عنكم ...
> تعالوا من غيرها ...ههههههههههههه


لا بعيد الشر عليه إللي قال 
خلااااص مسامحااااه بس لسه مخاصماه :beee:


----------



## أنجيلا (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​​​وعقبال ما الثورة تقوم في الاردن والمغرب ​


* عيب عليك:ranting:*
*وكاننا ناقصين:smil13:*

*بجد موضوع جامد بس من غير ثورات:spor24:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

مغرب وألا أردن ؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مغرب وألا أردن ؟؟


* احزر:2:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

مغربى ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (16 فبراير 2012)

*اه:blush2:...... مزيان.. :spor22:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اه:blush2:...... مزيان.. :spor22:*


لأ انا بافك عربى بالعافية مش اعرف مغربى ...


----------



## magedrn (17 فبراير 2012)

بحب اخص بالامر لبناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
اخواتنا فى اللغة والعروبية وانا عن نفسى مستنى الثورة اللبنانية هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

ربنا حقق امنياتكم والثورة قامت فى مصر :t33: :t33:


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (17 فبراير 2012)

*خبر عاجل*
*ثورات فى الصومال والسودان ومفاوضات مع السفارة المصرية لإيواء اللاجئين
المصدر : جريدة اللهو الخفى
**ههههههههههههههههه*
*إشرب*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هعمل اية بالرقبة أنا ؟؟....أعمل عليها فتة ؟!!
> عنديكم عرايس هاتوا مش عنديكم الا ألسنة طويلة وبس سيبونا فى حالنا ..شالله يارب ترسى على بتوع الكيميا ...


مش قولت مفيش كيمياء خلاص
وبقيت فيزياء 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *خبر عاجل*​
> *ثورات فى الصومال والسودان ومفاوضات مع السفارة المصرية لإيواء اللاجئين*
> *المصدر : جريدة اللهو الخفى*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *إشرب*​


هههههههههههههههههههه يسلام عليك يا يسطس 
و يسلام عليكى يا نيفو دعواتك مستجابه سريعا ههههههههههههههه
 هبعت لك لستت دعوات كدا على الماشى  تشتغلى فيها كويس هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 فبراير 2012)

انا مستني الثوره البنانيه  امتا بقا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (28 فبراير 2012)

طب بالنسبه للثوره المشتعله ف مصر

بنات مصر يروحوا فين؟!

ولا احنا ملناش نفس 


:ab5::ab5::ab5:





​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> انا مستني الثوره البنانيه امتا بقا هههههههههههههههههههه


*لُبنان طول عمرها "مشتعلة" ومش محتاجة ثورات ...*
*وبينى وبينك يا عماد ...*
*إحنا مش قد (( ثورة )) لُبنان يابنى ...دى فراغة بُق مش أكتر ...:love34:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> طب بالنسبه للثوره المشتعله ف مصر​
> 
> بنات مصر يروحوا فين؟!​
> ولا احنا ملناش نفس ​
> ...


*ومن غير ماتحتجى ولا حاجة ...*
*الشباب هنا على قفا مين يشيل ...نشنى انتى بس على واحد ..*
*أما عن نفسى أنا ...كل اللى يبعته ربنا كويس ...*


----------



## بايبل333 (28 فبراير 2012)

*أى هو داة يا عبود .....؟؟؟؟؟؟
أحنا مش عايزين عرب 
العرب الواحد زهق منهم الراجل بيكنس وبيمسح وبيطبخ 
عايزين أجانب على الاقل ثقافة عالية متحضرة خريجات جامعة كامبردج او أكسفورد وخلافة  بالرغم لا هنفهم بعض بس تجربة لعلها تنجح
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه يسلام عليك يا يسطس
> و يسلام عليكى يا نيفو دعواتك مستجابه سريعا ههههههههههههههه
> هبعت لك لستت دعوات كدا على الماشى  تشتغلى فيها كويس هههههههههههههههه



لو عاوزاني ازود العيار في الدعوه

قولي يا جزر بس وانا افتح علي الاخير
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

وهو احنا عندنا كام عبود ندعيله يعني  :flowers:


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لُبنان طول عمرها "مشتعلة" ومش محتاجة ثورات ...*
> *وبينى وبينك يا عماد ...*
> *إحنا مش قد (( ثورة )) لُبنان يابنى ...دى فراغة بُق مش أكتر ...:love34:*


 

طب ايه رايك ياعبود في ثورة فرنسا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> طب ايه رايك ياعبود في ثورة فرنسا
> ههههههههههههه


*هو لو دول الأتحاد الأوروبى يبقى جميل ...*
*أبعتى لنا واحد ( شينجن ) كدة وأحنا نختار ...هو أحنا هنتبطر ؟؟*
*ياست ىأى ثورة فى أيتوها حتة ( بس بلاش الصومال والسودان ودول حوض النيل كلها ) مش ناقصة بكاكا داسا الله يكرمك *


----------

